# Lighting ?????????????????????



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

So im thinking of selling and ordering new light. i will be with not light for about a week will plants completely die of our would they be ok our a little die of our what would happen ?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

never mind 2 to 3 weeks to get light


----------

